# Those who live in zone 8A...sweet peas (veggie)



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Sweet peas, English peas, garden peas...in my family, they're called English peas.

I've read conflicting info about when to plant...some sources say "as soon as the ground can be worked" (Yeah. Down here, the ground can be worked pretty much anytime!), others give dates, but they're all over the place.

I've always heard growing English peas can be a challenge down here, so to those of you who grow them in zone 8A, when do YOU plant them?

Thanks!


----------



## Izitmidnight (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm at the northern edge of zone 8/ southern edge of zone 7. I usually plant them in February right before the predicted snow/ice storm.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

I plant in January. I'm getting the pea trellises set up now.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

8 A here........I plant the middle to the last of January also,and even then some years the heat takes them out before they can make a decent crop.This coming Jan,I think I will try to soak them until they sprout,then plant mid Jan.

Around here,the last few years we have gone from winter to summer skipping spring all together.The corn likes it, but those garden peas in my garden don't make it.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!

So (please forgive what may seem like a silly question to some, but, aside from turnips/mustard, I've never planted anything but warm weather crops), if I were to plant in, say, mid-Jan, would they survive if we get a hard freeze before OR after they come up?

As you know, our winter weather down here can swing WILDLY...one day you're bundled up to your eyeballs and the next your grilling barefoot in a tank top!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Once peas are established, they can withstand cold down to almost 20ÂºF and pop right back up. They hate the heat and that's why you have to plant them early enough so that they complete all of their growth during the coldest portion of your growing seasons.

Martin


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks, Paquebot!


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

OK, so I'm ready to order my seeds and cannot decide which variety, so while searching for more info, I read that "smooth" peas are starchy and are best for drying, whereas "wrinkled" peas are sweeter and best for fresh eating/freezing (which is what I want).

No where in any of the seed catalogs I have does it say which varieties are smooth or wrinkled, so I checked the Alabama Planting Guide (from ACES) and it suggests either Little Marvel or Wando.

Any experience with either of these varieties? I want to get the most bang for my buck as far as yield goes...whichever variety I end up planting will more than likely be done for by the middle of April if 2012 is anything like 2011.

Thanks.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

We're almost a nation apart here so I can't say what will do better there than here. I grew 8 varieties this past season. They were Alaska, Dakota, Early Frosty, Freezonian, Green Arrow, Maestro, Progress No. 9, and Wando. For 2012, it's going to be Green Arrow, Maestro, and Progress No. 9. Alaska had a lot of vine but not many pods. Early Frosty was early there was something that caused most others to look better. Wando was good but suffered mildew real bad despite what I thought wasn't really too much rain. 

All probably would have benefited from a 3' high fence and they will get it next year. Don't know why Little Marvel wasn't included but a triple row, 190' long, and 1,800 peas was already too much. I'll cut back to 100' next time or just a double row the full 190'. We blanched, froze on cookie sheets, and stored in gallon Ziplocks. I think that we ended up 8 of them!

Martin


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I might have played the dickens,but I planted two rows last week hoping to beat summers heat thats been jumping on me the first of April for the past three years and taking out my peas:grit: The 2nd week in Jan I am planting another row or two.Dangit, I love fresh garden peas. 

I planted Tall Tele and Dual I got from Shumways. Wish me luck. *PS: One other thing,do you cook snap peas by first breaking into pieces like stringbeans and cooking like regular shelled garden peas? Was thinking about planting a row of those to??*


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> *PS: One other thing,do you cook snap peas by first breaking into pieces like stringbeans and cooking like regular shelled garden peas? Was thinking about planting a row of those to??*


Either way, snapped or whole. We've grown Super Sugar Snap for some time and already have the seed on hand for next year. They can be blanched and frozen just like green beans. Optimum harvest time seems to either be short or I sometimes leave them go a few days too long as they will toughen a bit. Here, they are almost exclusive to stir-fry meals as they don't seem to lend themselves well to any other purpose except mixed vegetable soup.

Martin


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. I have a heck of a time growing English peas here in South Louisiana. Planted Coral Shell Peas and got one picking, then a winter heat spell hit & they are just sitting there. For all the works & even though I love fresh peas, the frozen ones from the grocery store will do just fine for me.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

We grow Wando and Dwarf Grey Sugar Peas, both have done real well for us.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Paquebot said:


> Either way, snapped or whole. We've grown Super Sugar Snap for some time and already have the seed on hand for next year. They can be blanched and frozen just like green beans. Optimum harvest time seems to either be short or I sometimes leave them go a few days too long as they will toughen a bit. Here, they are almost exclusive to stir-fry meals as they don't seem to lend themselves well to any other purpose except mixed vegetable soup.
> 
> Martin


Thanks Martin sounds good.


----------

